# What is safe ice ?



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

What do you guys consider safe ?
I would like to do some ice fishing this weekend in Jackson County but am unsure how to determine what is safe and what isn't.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

fishable ice is 4", good ice is 6"-8" and i would feel 99.9% safe on 10". (thats just my opinion) but all ice can have unvisible holes.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You have to live by the saying "no ice is safe ice". You can't just go by thickness. It's learned by experience.

Most guys would say that if they didn't fall in that day it was good ice. If someone does fall in, it was only bad where the person fell in.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

onenationhere said:


> What do you guys consider safe ?
> I would like to do some ice fishing this weekend in Jackson County but am unsure how to determine what is safe and what isn't.


3" of good black ice. Been on 2 1/2 this yr. Don't like much.

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

If you're unsure, go with someone that has experience. don't go alone.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Ice taht doesnt break. 

but i dont go on less than 3". Period. no fish is worth it.


----------



## Chad1981 (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't go alone


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

naterade said:


> If you're unsure, go with someone that has experience. don't go alone.


...OMG i could not agree more... 


PS: SPOONFED--- "3" of good black ice. Been on 2 1/2 this yr. Don't like much." 

UR pushing the limits a lil too much... im just sayin..
those guys that fell in the other week (god rest ones soul) were on 2.5" - id NEVER do that


----------



## karterbaseball8 (Dec 29, 2004)

2" of clear, black ice over shallow water. Do it early season every year, always have a spud, never go alone. We all know our personal limits.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

whoa.. .and i was doggin on 2.5"


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Revan said:


> ...OMG i could not agree more...
> 
> 
> PS: SPOONFED--- "3" of good black ice. Been on 2 1/2 this yr. Don't like much."
> ...


I'm not saying its safe just to walk out. You need to spud your way out.wear a pfd and spikes. I prefer 3". And I'm talking good hard blk ice.


choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

I might add also that just cuz its 2 1/2 -3 in one spot that the whole lake is, wrong!.most guys see someone on the ice and feel its safe.not me.I spud anywhere I go.
Been ice fishing for thirty yrs and yes I've gone through, on 12" of ice with a quad 4 miles out in Saginaw bay. I found a spot with bad ice due to an old crack. You have to be smart.

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

onenationhere said:


> What do you guys consider safe ?
> I would like to do some ice fishing this weekend in Jackson County but am unsure how to determine what is safe and what isn't.


They say there is no such thing as safe ice, do what you are comfortable with. I'm going nowhere near the ice I fished on 25 yrs. ago. Carry a spud and don't think the guy out there knows what's safe.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I like to have at least 4 inches of good ice, fishing is a lot more fun when your not wondering if your going to get wet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

4" unless you are up for the thrill of taking a bath in sub-freezing weather. I have been on less but you have to be extra cautious. Just remember that it is hard to swim with boots on and if you can't touch bottom they will drag you down.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

2", and im happy. Nock on wood, never fell through, but always use a spud! U have to go with what works and feels comfortable to you! I have a friend that wont go until there is atleast 6".....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## haftofsh (Feb 16, 2004)

3" of first ice is plenty for me and I tip the scale over 250! Have fished on 2" plenty of times. Just go with someone who knows how to read the ice. As stated before there are a lot of variables....


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

good example i had today, spudding around the lake i live on, 3-4 inches everywhere, hit a spring took 1 hit for spud to go through 1 inch of ice, spring was spearing hole sized. Spud around when you go out on this ice it could be dangerous


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

Depends on how deep and how far from shore. I'm a little more adventurous if I can touch the bottom. I'm not one to be the first to try new ice.

last week i fished Fair Haven with my so called friend. As we walk down the launch he mentions to me he weighs 205 lbs. I respond 250 lb and I take the spud and lead the way.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Like said before there is no safe ice!!
I know cuz I have been in the drink more than once.. Fist time I was on 3" and found a spring. Ice was only a 1/2" thick only waist deep water but enough to scare the sh$# out of ya!! Second time the ice was 8" and about 12' deep... Just bad ice in that spot.. Only go on ice you feel safe on!! Just becaue people are out there dnt mean its safe!!! Never go alone!! Spud, PFD, rope, ice picks and a friend are the best equipment to have.. Be safe and go when you feel comfortable out there!!!!!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

the ice in my whiskey & coke is pretty safe.... It was made from water filtered by a britta pitcher! 


No ice is safe!

Ice scares the hell out of me, I fish lakes that I know well (canoe adventures) and avoid anything over 4' deep until we get into the 5" of ice or greater.

I have been fishing a certain local lake a lot just because I know the ice, once this week of cold adds and inch or two to a few other lakes Ill venture out. 

I'm still trying to wrap my head around how a walleye is worth tasting your balls and thats exactly what you will be doing when the nuggets get dunked in that 35* water! No thank you, if the ice isnt ready yet ill go down to the boardman and find a steelie or two.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Guys...

Good thread going here about safe ice. It looks as if it should only be a matter of time on most lakes with the temperatures this week and the DEEP FREEZE starting Sunday/Monday of next week where forecasted HIGHS are in the teens. Of course... depending on how much snow we will get... that should form some good ice on most lakes by then. I know there is probably still fishable ice in Northern Michigan... but some of the lakes in Southern Michigan were WIDE OPEN as of yesterday.

Be patient... be safe...don't take chances... some good ice fishing is just around the corner. Like others have said... No fish is worth it!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

4" of good clear ice for me. Thats an absolute minimum. There are all sorts of tricks to reading ice and you would really be better of finding someone who has been going out on the ice for a few years. Even being able to read the ice isnt 100% though. 

Cary a spud and use it.

Don't cray anything in a back pack. Don't attach your sled to a harness or belt, if you go through and your sled goes too, it can pull you under. 

Always cary ice spikes (those hand held ice picks), that way if you go through, you might be able to pull yourself back out.

If (and I hope you dont) you do go through, DON"T PANIC. Easier said than done. Problem is, when people panic, they make mistakes. 

ALWAYS make sure (even if you are going out with someone else) that someone knows where you are going and what time you will be back. My husband and I have used this for years. I go out, I tell him what lake I'm going to be at and usually what part of the lake I'm going to be on. Before my foot hits that ice, I call him to tell him I'm headed out. We have a pre-arranged time that I call and check in with him (if you have to set tha alarm on your cell). I also give him a call as soon as I'm off the ice. If for any reason, plans change (I decide to go to a different lake or something), I call and tell him before I even set foot on the new ice. We don't do this because he needs to keep tabs on me :lol:, we do it because he knows that if I am so much as 5 minutes late calling, something has gone REALLY wrong. If he needed to call 911 to report it, he would be able to tell them: What lake I was on, what area of the lake I was fishing, and what time he last spoke to me, right down to the minute.

No ice is safe ice. I know the temptation to just try the ice that one time because it's "probably" safe. Or, it's not really that far out, if I fall through, I'll be ok. Do NOT risk it, it's not worth your life! The fish will be there another day.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Everyone says go with someone with experience, 2inches or more, carry a spud extra, extra... Even the best fall through the ice. If you dont fell secure on ice stay off.. This is always brought up every year.. And if they ask dose a certain lake have ice, "Yes it safe for me but dont know if its safe for you." Common sense goes a long ways..


----------



## BurnsJackson (Jan 5, 2013)

You can never be too careful when on the ice. Although I weigh less than 160lbs I wouldn't go on any ice that's less than 3" thick. And that's good ice, not the frozen slush on top. Having fished in the Jackson area my entire life and having checked the ice on several lakes in the past 3 days, I wouldn't recommend heading out in the area until Monday at least (of course some will disagree, like the few I saw on Center Lake last night ). Even then, take a friend and a spud! Don't risk going early...the weather headed our way will make for good ice. Give it time.


----------



## Chad1981 (Dec 20, 2011)

If there isn't someone bigger than you don't go lol


Fish on


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

There was 2 of us sitting in a flip up yesterday.....I'm guessing 400 lbs total. With 4 holes in a 3 ft radius. Didn't even make a sound.....wel the wind was housing!!! Take a spud. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

3'' and your good to go, just take a spud to check for soft or weak spots, avoid snow on the ice, I do it every year, and as long as you check every few steps, you should be perfectly fine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

onenationhere said:


> What do you guys consider safe ?
> I would like to do some ice fishing this weekend in Jackson County but am unsure how to determine what is safe and what isn't.












Always carry a spud bar. I myself wouldn't even think of driving my car or truck on the ice unless it was 18-20 inches. Oh yeah NEVER go by what anyone else says the thickness is . Check it yourself.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

In my younger days I ventured out on 4-5".

Now I won't go unless there's at least 8".


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

3" is good for me. Been on 2" but was careful.

I know people that won't go on a foot of ice.


----------



## icefishdoug (Mar 24, 2012)

no less than 3 inches of black ice.... if you have a $20 head..buy a $20 helment..same with ice..and alot has to do with how big you are...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

dead short said:


> You have to live by the saying "no ice is safe ice". You can't just go by thickness. It's learned by experience..


A very wise post. I would add that if there is any question, It should be expirience on that specific lake, or something very simular.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

i go out every year on ice when its 2"+. i wont take a quad unless theres 6". mainly when the ice is thin like that, i will stay in shallows so if i do pop thru, its no big deal. im usually the first one out, and the last one off, but thats in shallow spots i know like the back of my hand. If its the deeper spots i fish, i wait till ive got 4" in the shallows, then i go check around. always carry minimum gear, (popup shack, spud, poles, heater, bait), and check the ice every 20' or so.


----------

